# Sandestin surf big red!



## beer and nuts (Apr 11, 2010)

Son and i did some recreational surfing on Friday afternoon...and it took him 30 minutes and a large crowd of beachgoers to work around,to land this huge red. Took a frozen shrimp, whiting/pomp rig. Didn't having anything to measure but only this photo...I guessed 40 plus inches and 30 plus pounds!? Any guesses? 

Another surf fisherman caught a 42 incher two days prior.

Disappointed in no whiting or pomps, even though a few pomps were caught by the other fisherman days prior but was slow. Why no whiting? I usually target them in orange beach and PCB and caught them reguarly around spring break time, but first time to Sandestin Resort and the other fisherman said he has never caught whiting here!?!?


----------



## baker1547 (May 9, 2009)

how far of the shore was your bait? in structure around?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Good looking red! I haven't heard of many whiting in Pcola either


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice looking red. good crowd too.


----------



## beer and nuts (Apr 11, 2010)

Bait was just on the outside of the first breakers or just into the first trough area. No structure.


----------

